# Critical skills without job offer



## yazz (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello, i've obtained a Critical Skills Visa without any job offer. I'm now in the process of getting a job and i would like to know what are the steps to submit my contract to HA and start working. There is an indication on the visa that i didn't had a job offer, do i need to change the visa in my passport too ?

Thanks


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Salut Yazz

Félicitations! 
You will simply need to submit the signed contract to the DHA.
Should you be interested in the contact details of the person dealing with it at DHA, PM me.

Amicalement,


----------



## load_shedder (Feb 12, 2015)

Congrats Yazz!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

yazz said:


> Hello, i've obtained a Critical Skills Visa without any job offer. I'm now in the process of getting a job and i would like to know what are the steps to submit my contract to HA and start working. There is an indication on the visa that i didn't had a job offer, do i need to change the visa in my passport too ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi yazz, 

Please do not simply submit a contract to Home Affairs. 
You would need to take with an original signed contract of employment and a copy of the contract. Upon submission of the original contract, make sure that you get Home Affairs to stamp the copy of the contract, to prove that you have submitted proof of employment within 12 months. 
If your conditions state that you must submit proof of employment within 12 months, then you must keep the proof of the submission of the contract in a safe place. Home Affairs may offer to stamp your passport and write "received contract" within the date box of the stamp. 
That would be your ideal situation. Otherwise, just the stamped copy would be sufficient. No need to change your visa.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi yazz

You could submit a paper copy in person at DHA - that would be the long route.
Or you could simply e-mail that contact I sent to you via PM.
Either way, you will have proof.


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for your answers, i'm still expecting the contract...
We are now discussing a 6 months contract as a start. Could that be a problem for the Visa ?


----------



## ngwestoe (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi sorry this is my first time posting on the South African forum and sorry for invading on your post Yazz but I hope u may be of help. How does one obtain the Critical skills visa and what sort of skills fall in these critical skills categories. Excuse my ignorance but am asking on behalf of my sister, she has recently completed an LLB (Law) in one of the South African Universities (Walter Sisulu) under a Zimbabwean Scholarship. She holds a Zimbabwean passport and she would love to find a job in South Africa and practice there. Does she actually meet the Critical Skills Visa and if so what is the next step in applying for a visa. NB, she has not got a job yet and she is currently on a 3 monthly general visa which will soon be expiring. Any advice would be really appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## Goku8 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi Legalman and Fynbos,

I am in the same boat. 

Normally the visa is only for 12 months, once you have employment do you not simply provide the information/contracts to the VFS and after a few months they will issue you with a new visa valid for upto 5 years? You will normally lodge a rectification?

I will probably be doing this in the next month or so....

Thank you


----------



## pueky (Apr 21, 2015)

*Critical Skills*

Hi Guys,

I am in the same boat as I am about to be granted my critical skills (in UK hopefully) without a work contract and have already been offered a job.

Therefore my first port of call is to register with my company and change my permit from 12 months to 5 years.

I was under the impression that you had to basically resubmit all the documents you submitted for the critical skills (i.e. a renewal) and a work contract and repatriation.

It would be much better if its just the contract you have to submit. Also heard it is taking a bit of time to get an interview at VFS (about 2 months) so the whole process may take 4-6 months.

Anyone got more information?

Thanks
pueky


----------



## MarkDR (May 7, 2015)

Hi everyone. I posted this on a similar thread but thought I'd post it on here too. I am helping out a friend who is in a similar situation. She initially decided to get the CSV with no employer as she was looking to change jobs, but has since decided she is going to stick it out at her current job, so she is also looking to have her CSV altered to reflect her current employer and have the additional 4 yrs added on.

I called VFS, who told me to do a renewal of the visa. We've had a look though. That renewal is very comprehensive. Given that she only applied for her CSV 3 months ago, do we really need to resubmit everything again??? I see that there are a couple of immigration fundis on here. Perhaps they can help. Her police clearances, medical, radiological etc. were all done recently, but may have expired, but I don't see the logic in resubmitting everything. We want to wait to see how it goes for others on here first before we waste our time doing it wrong too, so would love any updates. Just FYI, we were told to resubmit:

•	Duly completed online form;
•	Passport (valid 30 days past end of exp. of visa)
•	Medical report
•	Radiological report
•	Police clearance certificates
•	Yellow fever
•	Repatriation undertaking by employer
•	Compliance undertaking
•	Employment contract
•	Motivation (justifying critical skill)
•	Registered body membership certificate and proof of critical skill
•	SAQA certificate
•	Proof of payment of applicable fee

Just doesn't seem logical seeing as we just went through all this admin. Any insights would be greatly appreciated!

_________________________________

Hi Fynbos, you indicate that we'd just need to submit her contract. This seems to go against the advice given by VFS. Could you elaborate a bit more on why you think only the contract needs to be submitted? Also, surely we need to submit via VFS. How would an email get us the docs officially?


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

It's a pity nobody's replied to your post yet as I'm also looking for the answer. However, I have a feeling getting your passport stamped as proof that you have submitted your work contract only applies if you were lucky enough to have received the 5 year visa from the start. If you only have a 1 year visa that needs to be changed to a 5 year visa, you have to basically apply for the visa again. Or this is the only way that I can make sense of things, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

*Critical Skills Visa application*

Hello Everybody,
I have been applied for critical skills visa on 8th May 2015. On 22/5/2015 they changed the online application status to 
"Adjudicated Application for - has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 5/22/2015 . and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection. "

Can you please tell me what does this mean Does it mean they approved and issuing the visa or there is any problem in the application.
Your advise and help will e very much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## MarkDR (May 7, 2015)

Hi Ravi,

It does not mean it is a positive or a negative. You'll know that only when you pick it up. But, on the plus side, its ready for collection! Hope it works out ok!


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi All,
I collected the Critical skills VISA today but issued only for one year even though i submitted the employment extension contract for 5 years. Applied on 8th May 2015 and collected today Took 2 weeks to finalize the Permit.
I think there is no need of confirmation letter from IITPSA. Thats how i got the Permit, but issued with wrong Job Title.
They did a mistake reg the Job title of my Permit. I am working as Senior software programmer and it is also described in my employment contract. But my SAQA is on electrical Engineering .
For some reason they wrote it as "To Take up employement as Electrical engineering".
So the VFS agent told that they will sent the VISA and my Employement documents back to DHA to get the proper VISA.


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

ngwestoe said:


> Hi sorry this is my first time posting on the South African forum and sorry for invading on your post Yazz but I hope u may be of help. How does one obtain the Critical skills visa and what sort of skills fall in these critical skills categories. Excuse my ignorance but am asking on behalf of my sister, she has recently completed an LLB (Law) in one of the South African Universities (Walter Sisulu) under a Zimbabwean Scholarship. She holds a Zimbabwean passport and she would love to find a job in South Africa and practice there. Does she actually meet the Critical Skills Visa and if so what is the next step in applying for a visa. NB, she has not got a job yet and she is currently on a 3 monthly general visa which will soon be expiring. Any advice would be really appreciated. Many thanks.



Hi Ngwestoe,

Im in a similar predicament as your sister and it doesnt have a very happy ending unfortunately. She won't qualify for a critical skills visa because most LLB career options arent listed in the regulations, doesnt have much industry experience, may not be registered with any professional organisations etc. And thanks to the immigration act changes she wont qualify for a general work permit because of the new requirement of the labour department letter, which she likely wont be able to get because for every south african legal vacancy are 20 south african applicants competing with your sister, because the industry is so saturated.

I'd advise her to study further if she can to make herself more attractive and possibly qualify for CSV at a later stage. If she's involved with or related to a south african citizen/permanent resident maybe thats an alternative route?

Oddly enough i was googling earlier today and it actually may be easier (although expensive) to enter other legal jurisdictions (some US states, UK etc) than it is to practice in SA as a foreigner.

Please let me know how you came out. Im hoping i got some of the above wrong and that things arent as dire as i think they are! Hahahahhah


----------



## stallone (Sep 21, 2015)

this is contradicting the info that i have on CSV


----------



## stallone (Sep 21, 2015)

yazz how far have you gone with acquiring the 5 year CSV after you were offered a 1 year without employment. tell us so we can follow suit


----------

